

Free Book – Coding for Speed – A Hacker's Guide to a Faster Web - wikiwatchme
http://www.amazon.com/Coding-Speed-Hackers-Guide-Faster-ebook/dp/B00MBUS1KS/

======
jessaustin
This is a come-on for joining their 1st-month-free, $9.95/month-thereafter
club.

~~~
wikiwatchme
Nope. No follow-on. Just making it free for a few days to share.

~~~
jessaustin
Sorry. I clicked on "Read for Free" when I should have clicked on "Buy now
with 1-Click". That's how I was sucked into the join-our-club crap. My Amazon-
UI-mind-reading powers are weak.

------
subbz
Not available in Germany.

~~~
camwest
Or Canada.

~~~
KJBweb
Or the UK

------
mariusandra
"This title is not currently available for purchase". What is it about self
written e-books that makes one want to limit them to the US market?

~~~
wikiwatchme
Unfortunately, you have to get all the legal ducks in a row before you launch
in each country.

------
gboothe1
Thanks for offering your guide for free for a few days. These techniques are
so important now with responsive frameworks taking over the web.

------
dangle
Thanks for this. Really clear writing, I'm devouring this quickly.

------
wikiwatchme
It is currently US only. Global release should be later this year.

------
SylvainD
Nor France :)

